# Wiring in a Soffit



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Use PVC


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Use PVC


As a chase, or to push the wire from the attic?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

As a wireway exposed on the sofit


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

nolabama said:


> As a wireway exposed on the sofit


That would look horrible


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

He cant pull the soffit down....


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

You can't just pull a piece of soffit over the existing light and use rods?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> You can't just pull a piece of soffit over the existing light and use rods?


The existing light is over a porch with a hip roof and doesn't line up with the soffit to the new light.

I'll probably just have to go in the attic above the porch light and try to get to the wires from the light, then take it through the attic and over to the new light.
Hopefully I can grab the wires from the attic if I push them through a hole I make at the new light.


----------

